#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Penang Han Chow Hotel and Cafe

## dirtydog

The Han Chow Hotel and Cafe has been going for a lot longer than I have been going to Penang, this is on Chulia Street up near the Penang Street intersection.
They have rooms starting at 28 Ringgit per night, the place seems clean enough but I have never seen the owner smile, rooms maybe a bit noisy as it is right on the main road and not to far from the Mosque on Leith Street, I think they kick off about 6am.

The food is okish, they do some bland sandwiches, but also do some good western stuff including most importantly PIZZA  :Smile: 

For coffee they use the sweetened tinned milk though and I don't like that.

*Penang Visa Run Page*










Pretty bland toasted brown bread with a cheese slice and a couple of slices of tomato.



*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## Mid

do a darn good pizza, 

tip the large is too big for one .

----------


## Sparky

Sandwich perfect for someone whos just got back from a months holiday in Tashkent , Siberia .

----------


## wanderer

hang chow has the facilities to be a good cafe but something about it just doesn't feel comfortable. It feels more like the tv room of the family that owns it than a real restaurant. 

I once mentioned to the owner/father that the ice in penang is reported by several sources to be unsafe. He started looking at me strangely from then on. No big loss since the only thing worth getting there are the milk shakes. 

The place has a creepy lonely feeling, like Penang in general.

----------

